# Survivors of the 2008 Flood: My stash



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey gorgeous people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So late last year there was a leak somewhere in my sink/plumbing area. And it wiped out pretty much my whole MAC and UD collection. I almost cried, but instead just closed my eyes and threw out the completely ruined containers of beauty. However, I was still left with a whole lot, and some really wonderful stuff. Hopefully October of 2009 I can start rebuilding. Not till then though, because I was accepted into a prestigious ballet program for summer that is costing a fortune in plane tickets (it's in Maine, I am in California), boarding, etc. But anyway, that just means when I have a little money I can start to rebuild! Without further ado, my stash. 

In memoriam to lost makeup of 2008:
-MAC Silversmith
-MAC Dangerzone Trio
-MAC Sea and Sky Duo
-MAC Plush lash mascara in Black
-MAC Pink swoon blush
-MAC paints in Flammable and...the light pink one, whatever it's called.
-MAC Pandamonium Eyes
-MAC Elaborate and *Moonbathe l/g<--I just bought back Moonbathe!! HOORAY!*
-MAC Claire de Lune and Firespot e/s
-MAC Mi'Lady and Goldstroke e/s
-MAC Majestic l/s
-MAC Uppity e/l
-ALL the MAC ballet-named products.  
-UD Fishnet e/s
-UD Heat e/s
-UD Honey e/l
-UD Scratch e/s
-UD Speed e/s
-UDPP (one bottle, replaced the next day LOL!)
-UD Shattered e/s
-UD Kiddie Pool e/s
-UD Midnight Cowboy e/s
-UD Shot o' Gloss l/s (Pina colada, Cosmopolitan, Mai Tai)
-Burt's Bees Lip shimmer in Papaya

And those products I hope I shall re-collect this fall. Though I may not buy all of them back because that is a buttload of cash, but also because some of them I have been able to find dupes of in other brands. YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So yes, my stash.

NOW MOVED TO A SAFER LOCATION, DUHR.






Top shelf: Liners, brushes, blushes, mascara and tools.











Non pencil liners: Stila smudgepot in Brown, Clinique cream liners in Black Honey and Graphite, Almay liquid liner in Amethyst, HiP liner in Eggplant and Teal






Pencils + mascara: Rimmel Glisten crayons in Girls only and Envious (these are crap--beautiful color but so crease-y!), Maybelline Colossal volume mascara in black, Clinique High Impact Mascara in black, UD Fatty lashes mascara in Black, Ulta mineral e/l in Black, Clinique pencil liner in Black Honey, Amazing Cosmetics liner brush, Brandon angled brush, Anastasia brow ex-press kit in Brunette






Tools!: Revlon lash curler, Revlon tweezers, some old tweezers...sharpeneres...some hair crap...






Brushes! Mostly BE, some AC, MAC, UD, Lola, Too Faced.






Blush!: Cargo Lagoon, Clinique Smoldering Plum, Flirt! Belly Dancing, AB Tuscan Sun, Trucco Cherry pie quad, CG...bright blush.






Now for eyes...my favorite!






(Front to back, R to L): UD glitter liner in Metal Head, gel in Power Ballad, glitter liner in Half Baked, Benefit cream e/s in RSVP, NYX Trios in Purple and Green, EL compact of 7 e/s, EL Brown quad, UDPP






(Bottom to top, R to L): MK Signature primer, L'Oréal Hope quad, Flirt! Heat, Flirt! Chocaholic, Flirt! Magic Mist, some really old brown e/s I never use sitting on top of it, Cargo Smokey eye duo in Barcelona, Clinique palettes with: Come Heather, Beach Plum, Pink Chocolate, Plum Potion duo, Ebb and Flow, Plum Seduction, Dark Shade of Rose Chocolate, Lucky Penny, Confetti, Creme Brulée, Color surge Beach Plum Duo. Clinique samples in Strawberry Fudge, Sugar Sugar, Blue Lagoon, and Frosted Blossom. 






(Bot to top, R to L): Ulta quads in: Fireside, Pink Fantasy, Pearl/Amethyst/Organza/Gold dust, Gold Leaf/Brass/Silk/Terracotta, Candlelight Collection, Almay brown eyes quad, Ulta wet/dry mineral e/l quad, L'Orál l/e e/s quad from Pink Panther in Cat Prowler, Jordana duo in Berry/Charcoal, Rimmel quad in Urban Beach. CG quads in: Deep ocean/Blue Caribbean/Misty seas/Arctic Glow, Night Sky/Sterling Blue/Cloudburst/Lightning, White Clover/Baby doll pink/Pink peonies/Sweet Sugarplum, Morning cocoa/Golden Sunrise/First Light, Benefit Brow-Zing in Medium. 

(Edge of upper left: Too Faced Smokey Eye Set, two palettes of randomness)






Two random but wonderful, brandless palettes I have had forever.






Inside box #1: My non-BE/loose e/s collection.

Ulta: (Top to bottom, L to R): Chianti, Terracotta, Copper Bronze, Amethyst, Knit, Bayou, Flutter, Pashmina, Mineral Amethyst, Mineral Graphite.






What remains of my MAC (not shown: HK Palette and Russian Red that I have downstairs): Brown Down, Amber Lights, Black Tied.






Girlactick sparkles in Blue, UD e/s in Maui Wowie, HiP duos in Showy and Playful. 






Biotherm pigment in White, Duo in 965, singles in 430 and 115.






NYX collection (top to bottom rows, L to R): Purple, October Sky, Rust, Seafoam, Copper, Blondie, plus Pearlized e/s in Ocean Pearl.






All organized! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inside box #2: BE and loose e/s






BE: (Top row to bottom row, L to R): Hottie, Twilight, Socialite, Paradise, Pink Posy, Coconut Palm, Platinum, Sex Kitten, True Gold, Posh, Mai Tai, T.L.C., Here Kitty, Noble, Patio Party, Lemon Zinger.






Emani shade 178, loose glitter in Ruby and Ocean View, Wet 'n Wild in Maya Dream, "Jesse's Girl" eyedust in...pink + gold.






All organized! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Face stuff: MUFE Mat Velvet foundation in 15, a bunch of Amazing Cosmetics + BE foundations, Lola cream duo in light, Sue Devitt Pressed Powder in Light, Sue Devitt stick concealer in light, Too Faced Bronzer in Sun Bunny, some older Clinique and Chanel foundations that are backups, two Ulta shimmer powders (pink + white), Bourjois Brush foundation in Light (Beige Eclaire), Urban Minerals powder, Ulta Mineral foundation






Last pic! LIPS! Left to Right, Back to front: 

Ulta l/s in: Passion Fruit, Sienna Shimmer, Romantic Red, Nude Spice, Raspberry Ice. L'oreal in Volcanic, Milani in Fuschia Freeze, Royal Ruby. L'oreal in Brazil Nut.

Ulta l/g quad, two pots of gloss, Maybelline in Toasted Almond, Max factor in Harvest, L'Oreal in Buttoned up red, Maybelline in Rose Radiance, Maybelline in Cherry Rain, CG in Honey Rose.

Ulta l/g in Charmed, Revlon l/g in Cherry glow, NYC Glitter Gloss, BE Buxom Lips in Ginger, Clinique (back) in Tender Heart, Bamboo Pink, and Posh, Clinique in Black Honey x2, MAC slimshine in Kissable, Flirt! Tint-a-licious in warm pink, Laura Mercier Lip Stain pot in Mocha, NYX l/s in Raisin and 207 NYX, EL in Tiger Eye, EL in Glitz and Glam, EL in Rich Red.

Flirt! Super Shiny l/g in Radical Raspberry, L'Oréal l/s in 605, Too Faced Mood Swing l/g, Too Faced Mirror Mirror l/g in I Love Myself (LOL!), Sally Hansen Lip Blush, Too Faced Diamond Gloss, L'Oréal Color Juice in Peaches and Cream, Candy Apple, and Raspberry Punch, EL High Gloss in Pearl, Clinique l/s in Root Beer, Camisole, and Lilac, Philosophy Kiss Gloss in Kiss Me Red, Burt's Bees Clear Lip Shimmer, Clinique High Potential Lips in Blackberry Bloom x2, Ulta l/g in Whisper, Princess, Sublime, duo sticks in Fireside and Candlelight, Revlon l/s in Certainly Red, Rimmel l/s in Nightlife, and OPI l/s in Marooned on the Magnificent Mile from the Chicago collection.

That's all folks! Enjoy!


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to take a *moment of silence* for all the makeup lost in this tragedy.

On the bright side, you still have a lot of great stuff!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I would like to take a *moment of silence* for all the makeup lost in this tragedy.

On the bright side, you still have a lot of great stuff!_

 
Thank you. They're in a better place now, away from all the hubbub.


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh,geez.I'd die if that happened.: (

But,still..a wonderful collection.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 25, 2009)

I almost did die when I went into the bathroom and there was orange-tinted water goop all over my stuff...serves me right for not storing it AWAY from the sink area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you live and learn!

Thanks!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's such a sad story


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 26, 2009)

Gosh.. Im soo sorry about your makeup.  For one second i had to close my eyes and visualize how i would feel if that happened to me.. I felt sick.  I know its "just" makeup but ya'll mac addicts now what i mean.  I guess it gives you the opportunity to use the makeup you probably forgot you had.

Congrats on getting accepted onto the program! Btw i love your profile pic, is that you?


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

^I know what you mean! At first I was about to start crying my eyes out, but I was like, "OK, it's makeup. I can buy more, replace it." I mean, an excuse to buy NEW MAC and UD is fantastic. Especially since a few of those shadows and l/g were gettin' squidgy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is me in the pic, I posted a bigger version of it on my latest FotD "Dressed down blushed bare" or something like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you picked names for your twins yet? I love Diego and Gabriella, those names are gorgeous.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 26, 2009)

^^






 wow.. the things you could do.. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im leaning towards Gabriella or Lena for the girl... Still have absolutely no idea for the boy, a lot of people are saying Javier but i think too many boys have that name, as well as Diego. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have a couple more months to decide


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha I know! Ahh I cannot wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saving those dollars for my birthday at the end of October!

Gabriella and Lena are both so pretty! I always liked Aline or Alina or Rowena or Ailsa. Boys are tough! I like both Javier and Diego...Also Alexei or Agustin, Remy or Isandro.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 26, 2009)

i hope u b2m all those nasty ones, lol


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

At first I was going to, hoping to at least get some free l/s, but they were REALLY nasty. And whatever leaked out of my sink had some chemicals in it (ORANGE WTF!?) so I deemed them non biodegradable.


----------



## bgajon (Feb 27, 2009)

Such a sad story!! I'm sorry for your loss, may they be in makeup heaven!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That picture in your avatar is drop dead gorgeous!!! Hope you post more pics of you dancing.
You have a great collection and YAY for shopping for new stuff by October.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 27, 2009)

I think at night, they're watching me from above as I remove my makeup. *sniff.*

Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Usually people are like, "Uh, ballet, whatever." I've gotten so many nice comments I might post some actual photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cannot wait. I'm just going to save up and then on my birthday....BAM! MAKEUP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

my condolences to all lost products, may they all RIP.

might i add, you are coping quite well, i think i would have needed medical treatment and sedatives,lol.

great foundation to rebuild your lovely collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_my condolences to all lost products, may they all RIP.

might i add, you are coping quite well, i think i would have needed medical treatment and sedatives,lol.

great foundation to rebuild your lovely collection, thanks for sharing._

 

Thank you. They're in that magic train case in the sky.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't believe all of the great looks you post and that is with only half your stash??? I can'tt imagine what you could do with a whole stash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for your loss. I never thought about where I keep my MAC but from now on it won't be near water! Your avatar pic is PERFECT! I've loved ballet my whole life but only danced for 5 yrs before I chose a different path. I never got even close to the skill you have!!! PLEASE PLEASE post more pics of you dancing! It really brings me joy to see such beauty!(not to get all corny or anything-you know how it is once you have a passion for dance) Congrats on being accepted to your new program! Merde!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_I can't believe all of the great looks you post and that is with only half your stash??? I can'tt imagine what you could do with a whole stash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so sorry for your loss. I never thought about where I keep my MAC but from now on it won't be near water! Your avatar pic is PERFECT! I've loved ballet my whole life but only danced for 5 yrs before I chose a different path. I never got even close to the skill you have!!! PLEASE PLEASE post more pics of you dancing! It really brings me joy to see such beauty!(not to get all corny or anything-you know how it is once you have a passion for dance) Congrats on being accepted to your new program! Merde!_

 

Thanks so much for the kind comment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love talking to other dancers. In my opinion true dancers are often the same as you, perhaps not doing it 12 hours a day, but with the passion for it! Since people have been so kind about my photos I'll probably post some more, I just have to figure out which forum to put them in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll need all the merde-s I can get for this program haha, it's supposed to be very intense!


----------



## x_kcm-87_x (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats one big collection,i cant wait to get to that stage!


----------



## silencebroken45 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's still a really nice collection! Bigger than mine! Haha, I just started collecting MAC.

Did you get into Bossov? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!!!! I'm a dancer too! I know some girls who have gone to Bossov. I've had to take a lot of time off this year because of an injury, I'm not very happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should talk and talk make up and dance sometime!


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

Sad story


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_kcm-87_x* 

 
_Thats one big collection,i cant wait to get to that stage!_

 
Thaanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love my makeup. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silencebroken45* 

 
_That's still a really nice collection! Bigger than mine! Haha, I just started collecting MAC.

Did you get into Bossov? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!!!! I'm a dancer too! I know some girls who have gone to Bossov. I've had to take a lot of time off this year because of an injury, I'm not very happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We should talk and talk make up and dance sometime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thaanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so excited, I love Vaganova technique! It will be weird being across the country all summer though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aww, I know the feeling about injuries, I've had tons, and had to take a lot of little breaks and some big ones because of them. There's nothing more frustrating. We should talk! Not many ballerinas share my passion for cosmetics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyMcDMAC* 

 
_Sad story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is indeed. I am thinking of turning it into a fairy tale: The Sparkle Creatures. The mythical race of MAC daughters and sons that are sadly no longer around.


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss . You still have a pretty big collection !


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you. *solemn nod*

And you're right, I do! hahaha. Probably because I have been addicted to makeup since I was about 12. Though I didn't actually learn how to wear it till about 16. :B


----------



## Babylard (Mar 4, 2009)

omg i am so sorry you lost so many valuables... i would definitely cry

at least you can look forward to all the cool MAC stuff coming out... and you still got lots of nice things... all has not been lost =)


----------

